# It’s a filly!



## Deanne (Feb 8, 2020)

Today I had my first experience in foaling. I got my mini last year in July and the gal I got her from said she might be bred, no idea when as she was a pasture horse. Well it didn’t take me long to find out she was definitely pregnant, but no idea when she was due. I looked for classic signs, watched a lot of videos on YouTube and read like nobody’s business. I installed a barn camera a few days ago because I knew she was close. This morning I checked the camera and her water had just broke. I threw on my sweats, boots and jacket and ran out to the barn while texting my friend that has more experience with this. I did have to lend a hand because only one hoof was coming out but I managed to reach in and adjust her, and here she came. She’s perfect. I want to thank everyone that posts experiences and tips because it really helped me. I never thought I would be able to do what I did, but it was such an amazing feeling to help her. Mom and baby are doing great. I’m still on a natural high right now!!


----------



## chandab (Feb 8, 2020)

Congratulations! Cute little one.


----------



## Willow Flats (Feb 8, 2020)

Yay! Very happy for you. Mom and baby are both adorable. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maryann at MiniV (Feb 9, 2020)

Awww.... So cute! What a wonderful 1st foal -- a PINTO Filly!!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 9, 2020)

You all did it! What a lovely mare and darling foal.


----------



## Crimson Rose (Feb 9, 2020)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2020)

Congrats  she is lovely !!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 12, 2020)

Adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## plaid mare (Feb 15, 2020)

The new mom looks so happy! What a lovely pair!


----------



## Gypsy Rose (Feb 16, 2020)

Congratulations! That is one beautiful baby. You did a great job helping Mama.


----------

